# Omnistep switch replacement.o



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All,
I know its been covered a zillion times but am unable to find the appropriate topic.
I need to replace my oblong switch and am having difficulty sourcing a replacement (all I seem to find are round ones).
Can anyone point me in the right direction.
Many thanks
Martin


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you sure it is the switch
I have taken the switch to mine out a few times and taken off the connections and just put them back and it works again and there is a fuse under the bonnet as well that needs to be checked.


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Not sure if this really answers your question but I replaced our switch with a CBE unit.

The original worked but the arrangement of switches was awkward, ugly and grab handle impossible to use.

This is the result, which we find much better. We now have a dimmer too:









You may also find this useful:
http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/Omnistep.htm


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Jumbo,
Thanks for the info.................I think I have found a replacement on ebay.
It looks like a standard 5 terminal window switch.
Just as an aside................had a pro c bike rack fitted whilst I was in England recently.............and so far all seems good.
I know we have discussed this issue before .
Take Care
Martin


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Many thanks for all your help............switch duly replaced and now step works............
Just need to replace the relay as auto retract does not work........alarm does but not auto re-tract.
Thanks again
Martin


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

That could be a fuse mine worked manually but wouldnt auto retract it was a fuse next to the battery (Autotrail)


----------

